# Video-audio converter?



## Me Died Blue (Dec 8, 2006)

Other than manual recording, does anyone know if there are any programs or software that allow you to solely capture the audio from a video file?


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 8, 2006)

Audio Hijack will, but it is a Mac OSX program.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2006)

Me Died Blue said:


> Other than manual recording, does anyone know if there are any programs or software that allow you to solely capture the audio from a video file?



What kind of format is the video file in? Is it a VHS tape, an AVI file, an MPEG 2?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 8, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> What kind of format is the video file in? Is it a VHS tape, an AVI file, an MPEG 2?



Some are simply listed as "Movie file (mpeg)." There are also some "MPEG Layer-3" files.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2006)

A few programs:
http://www.mp3towav.org/Video-to-Audio-Converter/
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Video-Editors/All-Video-Sound-Extractor.shtml
http://www.soft14.com/Audio_and_Music/Converters/Video_to_Audio_Converter_8219_Review.html

I'm sure there are others.


----------

